# How early have ppl got bfp?



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just wondering how early ppl have been getting bfps following a frozen transfer ? X x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya
For my 5day blasto fresh IVF 3 days early
For my twin 3day embies on my second fresh IVF 4 days early. 
I had other complications in second trimester for my losses.


I test on 1st July - with 2 3day embies 


Good luck. I think I might test over the weekend xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah you should test over weekend  iv got 2 5day blasts onboard and im due to test 4th july but prob wont be able to hold out that long x x sorry to hear about ur losses, i lost my daughter (natural preg) at 32 weeks and then my first ivf ended in miscarage at 7 weeks  x x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm tempted to test Saturday which will be 2 days early. I normally have acidly sick in my throat by day 11/12 when I wake in moaning that was when i knew to test early with my twins.


What preg test do you use? I brought some cheapie eBay 10miu sensitivity but rely on first response. 


Have you had any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Is this a frozen cycle for you? Last time i used the ebay cheapies and was negative 7dpt but positive 9 dpt then i used first response and was a definate positive, so this time i will use the ebay cheapies then if pos use a first response just to be certain lol i only rely on first response x x i havent had any symptoms yet but not expecting any with me only been 3dpt altho i have had cramping today and slight discharge x x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Im not holding much hope for this cycle with it been a frozen cycle tho x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine is FET this is my second as my first failed in December. I got preg twice on fresh cycles. I thought FET is almost as good as fresh ?
I've had 2 put back in in hope it will increase my chances
I will buy first response on Friday ready for Sat morn I don't what their sensitivity is? But always worked for me xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I hope frozen is nearly as good as fresh  ohhhh thats exciting that ur gunna test sat  so ur failed attempt was that fresh or frozen and how many embryos did u have that time if u dnt mind me askin x x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya I had 3 blastocyst and 3 embies frozen. Just used my last embies.
Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiya hun so is it blasts you have onboard or 3day embies? X x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

I have 2 embies on board. My clinic say they give better results but every person I've read about the blasts give more bfp's so I wish I had them now xx
Felt acidly sick this morning at 5am but thinks I'm having mind games now xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah iv heard the blasts give more bfps but all depends how good the embies are i really think its luck and you have had bfps before so stay positive x x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

I tested positive 8days after my 5db FET. X


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi was that a frozen cycle? Also did u have any cramps during ur 2ww x x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine was a frozen transfer. Yes I got cramping for the first 5 days after transfer. I also had backache. X


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

My cramping has only just started today, feels like im goin to get my period a dont hold much hope for this cycle  i had 2 5 day frozen blasts put back x x


----------



## cwelsh (Feb 17, 2013)

Dont give up hope. Everyone's different. I wish you luck, remain positive. Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thankyou c x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I got BFP 6dp3dt on my FET! Which resulted in twin girls!!


CLP


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Awwww lovely  lucky devil lol x x


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

12 days post egg collection.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well i have a 6day blast on board and its been 3 days after transfer and im already wanting to test!!!!
its sending me flippin crazy!!!


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I know its a nightmare!  I would wait 3 days though hon and even then a negative might be a false negative x


----------

